# Question about My Silicone Spray



## kratos94 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was recently looking at the ingredients when i noticed that one of the ingredients in the spray was petroleum distillates. So, far I've been using it for about a month and i havent noticed bad results but i have noticed that it only turns fast for a while and requires constant lubrication. Are petroleum distillates good, or are they just as bad as normal petroleum?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 22, 2008)

Petroleum Distillates are bad for cubes.

What's the brand of your lube?

Liquid Wrench?


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah its liquid Wrench dude your a mind reader... Is liquid Wrench really bad?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 22, 2008)

It killed my first 4x4!!


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww snap thanks a bunch for the help i wont use liquid wrench again. I was wondering why... Ive been using it on my 3x3 for a while is there anyway to salvage it? it seems to be in good condition though. I'll go wash the cubies out now


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Liquid Wrench and my cube is still OK. In fact, I'm sub-19 with it and nothing bad has happened to it.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 22, 2008)

My current storebought cube's lube story:

-lubed with liquid wrench. It "stank" up the cube, making it smell like petroleum.
-I washed it out and then lubed it with vaseline ( I was a noob back then).
-I found out about silicone and washed out the vaseline.
-Sprayed CRC in there and it's an OK cube, not the best but it works.


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright thanks no wonder it smells so incredibly bad... I hated that smell...


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2008)

Liquid wrench is worse that petroleum jelly by like 999999999% and petroleum jelly is worse than CRC by 99999999999%.
It killed at least 3 of (my/friends') cubes. The center piece expanded and broke.
Never use it.
Petroleum jelly did not kill any of my cubes, but it did not make them any faster either. CRC is just amazing. But I recommend no lube until you are sub-30 at least (if using store or type A cube [others are unusable without CRC]), that way, you can improve look ahead.


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 22, 2008)

im around like 25 seconds and i have an old type a (i got it around 30-35 sceonds avg). Should i get another old type a? Its kinda hard for me to get cubes these days due to my parents thinking i have enough, which for a normal person i do, but for a cuber i don't


----------



## linkmaster03 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah Liquid Wrench isn't the best to lube with. Go for CRC.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 23, 2008)

All silicone lubricant sprays have petroleum distillates. If they didn't have that ingredient, it wouldn't be a spray.

Yes, Liquid Wrench is not a good cube lubricant. It smells horrible and it needs to be re-applied frequently. Not recommended.


----------



## blgentry (Sep 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> CRC is just amazing. But I recommend no lube until you are sub-30 at least (if using store or type A cube [others are unusable without CRC]), that way, you can improve look ahead.



What a completely arbitrary and ridiculous recommendation. Sure, using tighter and more difficult to turn cubes makes you appreciate the good equipment more, but to arbitrarily say that you must be sub 30 before you should lubricate your cube? I've seen others say the same thing about DIY cubes: "Don't get one until you are sub-X".

I've been cubing for 8 months now, quite heavily, and I'm not sub 30 yet. I might *never* get to that level. Do you realize just how few people are able to do that?

I'm annoyed by this constant talk of "don't do X until you are as fast as Y." Perhaps I should change my annoyance to amusement. These recommendations really are laughable.

Brian.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 24, 2008)

Wait a minute... Liquid Wrench makes many different products. What most people might be thinking of is the penetrating liquid which would obviously kill a cube. But they also make a _semi_-pure silicone spray too, safe for plastics. Is this what people are referring to?
http://www.gunk.com/prod_photo.asp?img=LG_M914.jpg
as opposed to others on http://www.gunk.com/menu_NP.asp ?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 24, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> But they also make a pure silicone spray too, safe for plastics.


Pure silicone spray doesn't exist. I just said that in my other post that silicone spray can't exist without petroleum distallates. Did you read?

Pure silicone is solid. Silicone lubricant spray has many different ingredients that are not silicone - just look at the ingredients at the back of the can!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2008)

blgentry said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CRC is just amazing. But I recommend no lube until you are sub-30 at least (if using store or type A cube [others are unusable without CRC]), that way, you can improve look ahead.
> ...



True, I generally also dislike these comments. But I dislike the other comments about lubing even more. Lubing is not that important. But seriously, anyone can sub-30 with really low turning speeds without really trying. I easily reached sub-30 with crappy cube and no lube. How bad was the cube? 4 seconds H perm, and that was my fastest PLL. (as opposed to 1.5 that I can get on a good cube nowadays.)
That corresponds to about 2tps. That's not that hard. In fact, I was doing 2 tps same speed during every step.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 24, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > But they also make a pure silicone spray too, safe for plastics.
> ...



Yes I did read your post. But the way people are trying to say Liquid Wrench is worse than CRC made me create my post. I was wondering if people know what they are referring to. The link I gave was incomplete. Here is the Silicone spray made by that company:
http://www.gunk.com/prod_photo.asp?img=LG_M914.jpg
Liquid Wrench also makes products designed to dissolve rust (such as its Penetrating Oil), which will destroy a cube. I think that is their more popular product, and some readers may be trying to compare the Penetrating Oil with CRC, which are totally different.

I did not mean to imply it was totally pure, but rather that it might not be as bad as some silicone sprays, and certainly not as bad as other Liquid Wrench products -- because it says it is "safe for plastics". I edited my post to say "semi-pure".


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 24, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Here is the Silicone spray made by that company:
> http://www.gunk.com/prod_photo.asp?img=LG_M914.jpg
> Liquid Wrench also makes products designed to dissolve rust (such as its Penetrating Oil), which will destroy a cube. I think that is their more popular product, and some readers may be trying to compare the Penetrating Oil with CRC, which are totally different.



Yeah, that's the stuff I have. It either didn't effect cube, broke it, or made it slower for me. So it sucks.


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 25, 2008)

So CRC silicone has no bad smell? or minor compared to liquid wrench? Also, i have the kind that rjohnson said in his first link and its still bad.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 25, 2008)

CRC has a horrible smell, but is odorless when dried.


----------



## csshih (Sep 25, 2008)

on of CRC's ingredient is ACETONE, which is what's "smelling bad"
don't layer too much CRC on your cube, it the acetone will melt your cube before it dries


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ive washed my cubies (What i tried was washing them in hot soapy water) from my old type a and i can still smell some liquid wrench on them (theve had 3 days to dry), so is there a good way to remove lube off of cubies? and the core? What i tried was washing them in hot soapy water.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow I would never use that on any of my cubes. In fact my Dad just used that on his truck today haha. EGR valve if I'm correct lol


----------

